# Dominion Standard Poodles, PA



## Richnsht (May 9, 2014)

Richnsht said:


> Hi does anyone have an recent experiences? Thanks.


Are no responses a bad thing?


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

More than likely no on one the forum has worked with them. I tried to google them to get a website and I found none. Health testing in poodles is important. Whether or not they test would be one of my first questions. Good Luck!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Found it! It's a bit buried, but I found their website. I would call or email for more information.


----------

